# discounts for make-up artists, etc..



## Caderas (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys!  I just graduated from cosmetology school, and I'm doing my first wedding on Saturday.  Make-up has ALWAYS been my passion and I'm so excited about it!  My question is, what kind of papers do I need to keep/collect as proof for discounts through cosmetic companies?  I know about tear sheets, but it's a wedding!  And I am getting paid for it too, so possibly a receipt?  I just need some pointers and help!  TIA


----------



## Senoj (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats on finishing cosmetology school! You may need your diploma/certificate from school, a comp card, resume or business card. For Mac I used my certificate from makeup school, business card, flier and resume. 

I also have a Makeup forever card, I used my mac pro card to get the makeup forever card. Depending on which discount you're trying to get you can go to their website and they will list their required documents to get a discount.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 13, 2010)

Yay!  Thanks for the response.. so does MAC require 2 or 3 proofs, do you know off the top of your head?  I'm getting my diploma tomorrow, so I have one down.  ;D


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

Mac requires 2 proofs but I was so anxious to get the card that I submitted 5 proofs. The qualifications are on the Mac Pro website so you can get a better idea than I can give you.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for all the help!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_I also have a Makeup forever card, I used my mac pro card to get the makeup forever card. Depending on which discount you're trying to get you can go to their website and they will list their required documents to get a discount._

 
This is totally random but I REALLY need to apply for my MUFE backstage card. And I downloaded the application and saw it said "PRO MEMBERSHIP CARD from other approved Pro Makeup Membership Program (choice of approved programs is at the discretion of MAKE UP FOR EVER Artist Relations)" which kinda scared me because I was like the only Pro membership I have proof of is my MACPro card, I am a UD "pro" member now but that doesn't come with any proof other than an email.

Aside from sending a copy of your Pro card did you fax over any other proofs? I am considering faxing over my resume and a copy of my business card aswell.

I also have heard someone suggest calling the NYC boutique prior to faxing but I figured I would fax it and then call in a few days to confirm they received it.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_This is totally random but I REALLY need to apply for my MUFE backstage card. And I downloaded the application and saw it said "PRO MEMBERSHIP CARD from other approved Pro Makeup Membership Program (choice of approved programs is at the discretion of MAKE UP FOR EVER Artist Relations)" which kinda scared me because I was like the only Pro membership I have proof of is my MACPro card, I am a UD "pro" member now but that doesn't come with any proof other than an email.

Aside from sending a copy of your Pro card did you fax over any other proofs? I am considering faxing over my resume and a copy of my business card aswell.

I also have heard someone suggest calling the NYC boutique prior to faxing but I figured I would fax it and then call in a few days to confirm they received it._

 
I sent in a copy of the Mac pro card only along with my id and they accepted my application! I didn't fax it in to them I mailed the application off. It took about 2 weeks for the process. I was told there is no "official" card that I would receive. Since I don't live in NY I have to call and place my orders over the phone at their boutique and they apply the discount once I order.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahh you're so awesome. I emailed them the info to the email address on the application and hadn't heard back and I am SO ansy waiting to know if I am approved. And had no idea when I would hear back.

But I sent off the application with copies of my ID, MACPro card, business card and resume. Hahaha I sent a lot but I NEED to be approved for this program. lol.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Ahh you're so awesome. I emailed them the info to the email address on the application and hadn't heard back and I am SO ansy waiting to know if I am approved. And had no idea when I would hear back.

But I sent off the application with copies of my ID, MACPro card, business card and resume. Hahaha I sent a lot but I NEED to be approved for this program. lol._

 
You should be approved but don't be afraid to call the number and ask if they received your application. I did it and they told me they received it, I was approved and etc. Then they're supposed to send you an actual email stating that you're approved.


----------

